# Looking to adopt pigeon or dove



## Mindy

I live in South Jersey, near the Delaware Memorial Bridge, and I'm looking for any bird that someone needs to find a home for. Handicap is okay as long as its healthy. I have a pet starling that I hand raised and I'm looking forward to getting another pet bird that I can love for life. I have chickens, and I don't even get rid of them, unfortunately I have 10 roosters because I don't kill anything and some chickens that are 9 years old. I don't get any eggs anymore, but they are my pets so they have a home for life. thank you mindy


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you so much for your kindness and care of all God's creatures. 

Would you be willing to have a pigeon shipped to you if you can't find any local?

We have a member/moderator, Reti in Miami who has some absolutely lovely birds that need homes, and pigeons do well with a buddy, would you like two??


----------



## Charis

Mindy, you sound like a kindred spirit.
Check out this thread from last evening. This bird really needs some help.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/a...racing-white-pigeon-eastchester-ny-35290.html


----------



## Mindy

Thanks for the kind words. I looked at the bird in ny and yes I would be willing to take it. I also would be willing to take two birds, I realize everyone needs a buddy. I have talked to Terry Whatley on Starling talk and she has told me that there are probably plenty of birds in my area so I wouldn't have to have the birds shipped. If they have to be shipped I would have to wait about 2 or 3 weeks because I do asphalt paving with my husband and I have been off all winter and we are just starting up for the summer, so until we get off the ground money wise I would have to wait a couple of weeks. Someone has told me it would cost about $30.00 to ship and another for $20.00 for boxes and handling cost. Is that about right? I know $50.00 isn't alot of money, but being off for 5 months, money is alittle tight right now. Plus I'm always helping other animals out in the neighborhood giving people food etc. so if I tell my husband I need $50.00 for a pigeon, I would hear a little grief. But I do want one, or two and can't wait. Sorry to go on and on. i'm just a little excited. mindy


----------



## Charis

How far from you is the NY Pigeon?


----------



## Reti

I have som birds up for adoption. If it doesn't work out with the NY pijie I can ship you a couple, no cost to you. I just want them to have a good home.

Reti


----------



## Mindy

Charis, I looked on the map and it says 130 miles from new york, NY to Philadelphia, PA which I'm just over the bridge about 20 miles give or take. 

Reti, when I read your post, I almost fell off the chair. I don't expect you to foot the cost, I would definitely pay you back, it would just be 2-3 weeks. They would definitely have a good home. I don't have any children so I really love all my animals. Really LOVE THEM. Do they handle the shipping really well? I know a stupid question, I'm sure know one would do it if it harmed them, I just worry a little bit. I'm sure they would be alittle stressed. Pigeons aren't like chickens are they, meaning they can have more than one male in the coup. These roosters are really a pain in the #@*@ I mean to have 6 pens just because they don't get along is crazy. Four bachelors run around free and they don't fight one another because I don't give them any hens to fight about, but if they get ahold of the other roosters, OMG its brutal. I saved a pigeon about 3 years ago, he was on the side of a busy highway in the rain. So I brought him home and he was banded I'm still looking to find where I wrote that down. But I kept him for about 6 weeks then I he was healthy again so I took him back to a park really close to where I found him and he flew away. I wasn't on the internet, then, I was living under a rock lol, if I would have known about PT I would have done things differently. Anyway, sorry to go on and on the moral of the story is, I miss him and I'm new with pigeons, so I may have alot of question but I want to learn. mindy


----------



## Charis

Perhaps you could meet the person half way. Just a thought.The bird really needs a home.
Reti could still send you some birds. Pigeons do well in a little flock.


----------



## Mindy

I looked up the ny pigeon and it said it was in eastchester and I think it at least another 100 miles from new york, ny. It is further north. So at least 230 miles from me.


----------



## Mindy

The NY person said they couldn't keep it because they have dogs and cats. I have a dog and alot of cats. The cats know to stay away from my cockateil and my starling and I even have a squirrel with down syndome and they do just fine with them. I mean I don't let them out of there cages with the cats in the room. But the cats don't harrass them in there cages. Me having cats doesn't change Reti mind about letting me adopt a couple of pigeons does it?


----------



## Charis

Mindy said:


> The NY person said they couldn't keep it because they have dogs and cats. I have a dog and alot of cats. The cats know to stay away from my cockateil and my starling and I even have a squirrel with down syndome and they do just fine with them. I mean I don't let them out of there cages with the cats in the room. But the cats don't harrass them in there cages. Me having cats doesn't change Reti mind about letting me adopt a couple of pigeons does it?


Only she can answer that but I would be surprised if it does.


----------



## Reti

I have 4 cats myself
My birds have their own room where the cats don't go in.
The birds I rehab I keep them in the living room in cages until I am sure they are 100% healthy before I take them to the room. In the living room I let them out for a couple of hours in the afternoon when the cats take their nap in the bedroom. They all know their schedule already.
I don't know what kind of pigeons you want. I have two racers male and female, I think. They are in adjacent cages, not mated or anything. I just received them, they seem healthy but I need another week or so to make sure.
I dewormed them today.
I have a pouter. He is tame, sometimes bites to get his point, but otherwise very sweet bird.
I have another pouter mated to a feral, sweet couple, the pouter is very tame, the feral so, so.
I have several babies from ages one week to two months. The two month old is tame and sweet, the other one I am trying to keep them wild as, maybe someone can release them in a safe environment.
I have another gorgeous racer, not tame, born 2008.
And a white homer, also not too tame but can be worked on as he is only three months old. 
Gosh I can't believe how many birds I have on top of my long time pets.
So, take your pic Which ever you want I can ship you.
I will post some pics very soon.

The babies have to grow first before shipping is an option.
The two and three month old should be ok though.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Mindy! Good to see you "in the thick of things" here! As I told you, there is no shortage of pigeons looking for a home. 

I know that all of us here who want to find good homes for pigeons will work with you to the extent we can. 

Truly, Reti in Florida needs to place some birds, so if we can work out the shipping are you willing to adopt one or two of Reti's birds?

Terry


----------



## maryjane

Welcome, it's so nice to see such a wonderful offer.  I'm sure you are reading a bunch on here about how to take care of the pigeons, and we would be happy to answer any questions for you. 

You asked about the males; generally males get along just fine as long as there is an equal male to female ratio. Pigeons mate for life (or until separated by someone or something) so once they chose a mate, they are content to have a nest box and a roomy flight pen to hang out in. You can use fake eggs so that they don't keep reproducing, as they will lay all year if the weather is not freezing (and sometimes even then!)

Any adopted birds would likely need to be kept "prisoners", which means they can't fly free. Most of the birds for adoption, like Reti's, are used to being in cages or enclosed areas so this is not a change for them. I have had "prisoner" birds, mostly rescues, for nine years and never had an issue with one trying to get out. They are, with rare exception, content to have some room to fly, a mate, food and water, and a warm, dry nest box. 

Are you planning on setting them up in a pen outside? If so, you could build a small aviary/flight cage for them pretty easily. Depending on how many you have, you could start out fairly small and always add on later if you decide to have more. It's best to use 1/4 hardware cloth for the wire as it's the safest against predators. Some simple wooden square nest boxes work well, or even old bookcases, old furniture, or similar things. It's easy to improvise if you're short of funds, trust me, I know. 

You can find a pigeon seed mix at your feed store, sometimes they have a few. It's much cheaper usually to buy it by the 50lb bag, around $20. They should have red grit too, which pigeons need to digest their seeds. Store it in a sealed container, because if it gets damp at all it can mold and be toxic. 

They enjoy a bath dish (plastic cat litter boxes work well) pretty much whenever you feel like giving them one. The little chicken waterers work well for just a few pigeons for drinking water, and you probably have one or two of those laying around already. 

Which reminds me to mention we've found it's best not to let pigeons and chickens mingle or live together, as even the nicest chickens can kick a pigeon's tail. 

All in all, it's pretty easy to keep pigeons. Just a water change and fresh food and grit everyday, and a scraping inside the aviary when it needs it. They're just as fun to watch as chickens (I love chickens too) and each one has such an individual personality, they are wonderful and smart birds. I hope it works out for you adopting some from Reti and the NY one, and like I said please ask any questions you think of.  Good luck with those roosters, too.


----------



## Mindy

Reti, Terry, and Maryjane, Yes I would like a couple of birds. Since you guys are the experts, I think you should make the decision on what birds suite my needs. Which aren't much just healthy, alive and they get along withone another. I did not know they mate for life or until seperated, god how I wish chickens were like that. The odd couple, pouter, and feral peaked my interest but you guys decide. I would like at least one of them somewhat friendly to get me started on handlings them. I plan to have both a aviary inside and outside, inside for winter months because it does get cold here, I even had to bring a couple of chickens inside because they didn't have any feathers and they are old. I have several pens already that can be used until I build a better one. I'm a little obsessive when it come to animals, so I collect all kinds of pens. I already have a nice flight pen inside, and I already have a flight room inside that I use for my starling. I would never put the chickens in with the pigeons, I don't allow any flighting even with the chickens thats why I have 6 pens, for 10 roosters, and 10 hens. Why can't they just get along?? I have only seen the tan grit around here, I will check with my feed supply store. I always have bird seed around for the wild birds. So I'll buy what they want now. I'm excited and can't wait to work out the details. mindy Do you think they will get along witht the starling? The cockatiel is a mean %^$& he doesn't like anyone or anything. I saved him from a drug house so who knows what his past is like. mindy


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Hi Mindy, I'm fairly new to PT myself and have recently adopted two rescue King pigeons. I think it's very admirable of you to offer a forever home to a couple of rescue pigeons  Pt is a wonderful site with wonderful people who have a wealth of knowledge aout pigeons and there are always soooo many pijies on here who need homes. Thank you for finding PT and Thank You for adopting rescues!


----------



## Mindy

Debbie, I was just reading the king caravan 2009, is that where your birds came from? The thread is 27 pages long so I'm still reading it but from what I got so far, I think you adopted your bird from CA. I think its great. When I read what someone wrote "why did I look at the pictures", I couldn't bring myself to open up pictures so I didn't see where they came from in SF, I could only imagine. I'm going to start off with a couple of pigeons, but I'm sure it will grow in time. I have to start small so my husband doesn't freak out. Do you know whats funny, I have spelled pigeons my entire 43 years, (granted how many times have I spelled pigeon) but I spell it pidgeon. So if you see it spelled pidgeon, its just out of habit. I still can't believe it spelled pigeon. I'm blonde so there is my excuse. Thank you for the kind words, I can't wait for my babies. min


----------



## Mindy

Debbie, Just got done reading page 23 and looking at the picture of your kings, they are beautiful, really beautiful. Well I got 4 more pages to go on the king caravan 2009. mindy


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Mindy 

Just wanted to say welcome to PT from a fellow Jersian - and to offer my help if you ever need it. Sometimes it's nice knowing someone is close by... relatively speaking anyway  I'm in Piscataway - it's near Rutgers University / New Brunswick, NJ. I'll PM you my phone number as well in case you ever want to call if you have a question or anything.

It would be wonderful if you can adopt from Reti - and even the NY pigeon (hopefully). My two pigeons are inside and we have two cats - so as others have said, with the right setup all should do fine together.

I don't know if you have any feed stores near you. I don't have any around here so I make due with stuff I get from PetCo and PetSmart. If you'd like I'll post a list. I'm assuming most PetSmart's carry the same products.

Again, welcome! I know you're going to enjoy your new pets and the community here on PT


----------



## Mindy

Thank you Dezirrae, I'm not computer savy at all. I can barely send this. I think I pm you backed but I don't know. I'll get better with time. I'm in the phase where I'm afraid to hit keys and screw up the computer. I have plenty of feed stores around me. I live in the country and there are all sorts of farmers near me. Actually the petsmart is really far from me. But thanks for the offer. I will probably be calling you in a state of panic when I get my pigeons, just because I'm new and I'm kinda of a worry wart when it comes to my babies. I agree with the animals situation, if people want something to work out it will. Anything is possible. It just takes some effort and patience. Well I can't wait to become a new mother and thanks again. min


----------



## FloridaLuv

*Great NEWS!*

Yep... It's official.... we have a NEON sign that says NICE people inquire here!....

Mindy!

THIS IS GREAT NEWS!!!! More pijies finding a great home.... My cheekies hurt from all the smiling going around here today!....

*Reti*... I will pay for the Shipping.... I INSIST! I will send you the money ahead of time ... ( Actually I will go write the check so it goes out to you by the morning)..... 

Can someone else offer the shipping box????

I am SO HAPPY for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reti

THIS IS GREAT NEWS!!!! More pijies finding a great home.... My cheekies hurt from all the smiling going around here today!....

*Reti*... I will pay for the Shipping.... I INSIST! I will send you the money ahead of time ... ( Actually I will go write the check so it goes out to you by the morning)..... 

Can someone else offer the shipping box????

I am SO HAPPY for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

I have a shipping box. FloridaLuv, nothing has been decided yet. 
Thank you so much. 

Reti


----------



## Mindy

Jenn, thats really nice of you. But, really I want to pay you back in a 2-3- weeks, I insist. I actually lived in Az for 16 years, my mom and sister still live out there in mesa. All I can say is the winters are great and the summers are HOT and it doesn't matter if it is a dry heat. So is an oven!! Reti I will PM my address and you can tell me what else I need to do. I will pm right after this message, and if you don't receive it write me here and tell me. I'm so stupid with computers. Again, thank you everyone, I'm so glad I found this site, and I can't wait for my new addition to my family to arrive. min


----------



## Mindy

Reti. We were both writing at the same time. What do you need me to do to decide? min


----------



## Mindy

I sent you a pm, man I hope I can at least do that. If you didn't get it, its lost in computer space somewhere. min

I just sent you another pm, god, I hope I get better with the computer. I feel like a 5 year old can do better than me. Hell, the calculator never got invented until the 70's. Thats what i learned in school, not computers.


----------



## mr squeaks

Mindy said:


> Jenn, thats really nice of you. But, really I want to pay you back in a 2-3- weeks, I insist. I actually lived in Az for 16 years, my mom and sister still live out there in mesa. All I can say is the winters are great and the summers are HOT and it doesn't matter if it is a dry heat. So is an oven!! Reti I will PM my address and you can tell me what else I need to do. I will pm right after this message, and if you don't receive it write me here and tell me. I'm so stupid with computers. Again, thank you everyone, I'm so glad I found this site, and I can't wait for my new addition to my family to arrive. min



 Well, well, well! Talk about a small world! I live in Mesa, AZ! I have 4 pigeons and 2 cats in a l bdrm apt. When I first found Mr. Squeaks in 2003, I had FOUR cats. How he and the cats got along was posted in the Story section.

Anyway, Mindy, I sure all goes well for you and your adoption. Sounds like the NY pij may already have a home, so that would mean you would be able to get a couple of lovelies from Reti, a wonderful rehabber and moderator here!

Because of Mr. Squeaks, I found a new friend in Cindy (AZWhitefeather and also a Moderator here). She has pigeons too and lives very close to me. Was soooo nice to have someone to talk to because I was a scared first time pigeon owner!

AND, I am ALSO computer challenged! So nice to see I'm not alone! 

Looking forward to hearing about your further pij adventures!

Love and Hugs

Shi and her gang: Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## FloridaLuv

> I have a shipping box. FloridaLuv, nothing has been decided yet.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Reti


NO... THANK YOU.... so much for doing what YOU do.... Rescuing is hard work, not to mention the money pinches that anyone sacrifices who chooses to do it ((OR better said I guess would be those who GET chosen to do it.. )) I just want to be able to help... and I hope the little extra that I sent you helps with whatever it is that you may need... Your worth every penny and a TON MORE... SO no worries.....Check is IN the mail... you should have it by Friday I'm guessing.... Saturday by the latest. 



> Jenn, thats really nice of you. But, really I want to pay you back in a 2-3- weeks, I insist. I actually lived in Az for 16 years, my mom and sister still live out there in mesa. All I can say is the winters are great and the summers are HOT and it doesn't matter if it is a dry heat. So is an oven!!


 Mindy... 
All I ask is that you; Please do not repay me... send the money to Reti to put back into her rescue efforts..... I'd LOVE nothing more than THAT! BTW---the OVEN up in PHOENIX was like 102 yesterday.... HOT!!!!!! Here in Tucson we were 98 yesterday... STILL HOT! LOL


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Mindy said:


> Debbie, I was just reading the king caravan 2009, is that where your birds came from? The thread is 27 pages long so I'm still reading it but from what I got so far, I think you adopted your bird from CA. I think its great. When I read what someone wrote "why did I look at the pictures", I couldn't bring myself to open up pictures so I didn't see where they came from in SF, I could only imagine. I'm going to start off with a couple of pigeons, but I'm sure it will grow in time. I have to start small so my husband doesn't freak out. Do you know whats funny, I have spelled pigeons my entire 43 years, (granted how many times have I spelled pigeon) but I spell it pidgeon. So if you see it spelled pidgeon, its just out of habit. I still can't believe it spelled pigeon. I'm blonde so there is my excuse. Thank you for the kind words, I can't wait for my babies. min


Yep, my babies came from CA. And the Kings are big, beautiful pijies! But if you adopta couple of rescues from Reti, you will be every bit as thrilled with your new babies. Reti is a fabulous rehaber and BIRD MOMMA. As you can see, there are so many on hear-PT- that are tickled pink you are offering a better home to a couple of very lucky rescued pijies. I have four pigeons now and they are so much fun to have around. 

Can't wait till you and Reti get all the arrangements worked out and you get your babies home! You MUST keep us updated . . . . please.

I have computer issues too (posting and re-sizing pictures) Just keep pluggin along


----------



## Mindy

Yeppeeee, I'm going to be a mother. Jenn, thats very thoughtful and nice and I will send it to Reti as soon as I can. Around mothers day I'm shooting for. Reti, I'm sure your return address will be on the box when I get my babies. Just let me know the day, at your convenience. I'll gather up everything I will need here on my end. I can't thank everyone enough for the kind words, everyone has been great on PT. min


----------



## mr squeaks

TERRIFIC, Mindy!!

However, you DO realize that there IS a price for all of this, right?? 

We expect UPDATES (at the very least) and PICTURES (if possible)!  

Wishing you ALL THE VERY BEST!!

Love and Hugs

Shi 

P.S. Yes, Jenn, we hit 102 yesterday with temps _supposedly_ dropping to the 80s by the weekend!


----------



## FloridaLuv

> P.S. Yes, Jenn, we hit 102 yesterday with temps supposedly dropping to the 80s by the weekend!


LOL......... So in other words back to LONG pants...LOL....LOL.... he he he he he................................


----------



## Mindy

Of course, My husband can get pictures on the computer. When he put my avatar on starling talk, I was so excited, so I will definitely get pictures for everyone. I DON't miss 102 weather at all. But I do miss all the sunny days never a bad hair day in AZ. min


----------



## spirit wings

It is so nice you found some adoptees!.....just wondering....I have never heard of a squirrel with downs sydrome, Is this the same downs that humans have?


----------



## Reti

I received your pm and address Mindy.
FL, you are a wonderful friend. Thank you.
Since I have a box I can ship the birdies on Tuesday. I don't ship on weekends as I am afraid they might get stuck in the PO for too many days.
I have in mind for you a gorgeous blue bar racer, lovely boy, semi-tame and a gorgeous blue bar feral, she is tame and a very sweet bird. Her name is Sunny.

Reti


----------



## Mindy

My squirrel, Denny- he had 3 brothers that I got when there mother was killed while moving a plane, there eyes weren't open and I was told I had to keep them through the winter because if I set them free in sept they wouldn't survive the winter because they wouldn't have any food stored away, so I kept them a year and set his brother free. But poor denny. Everytime I fed him with the bottle, he would choke and really die, and I would bring him back to life. Actually the people on starling talk told me that it was something like down syndome. His head just goes side to side, instead of going upside down running like his brothers in a circle hitting the roof of the cage he goes in a oval on the ground. He can't be held but I can pet him. One time he fell out of his cage and he went in a really tight circle really really fast, he was so confused. I have had him 4 years. He lives in a big rabbit hutch and he gets a buffet everyday, lettuce, pecans, walnuts, cherries, watermellon etc. I love him, and he has a home for life. We made addition to his rabbit hutch and he hated it. He doesn't like change. I can go on and on, I'm just a proud mother. 
Reti, does the boy have a name? Its so funny, I just met a girl and I couldn't pronounce her name, she was from peru and I said I'll just call you sunny. Tuesday will be great so I should get them, the next day no later than thursday. Right. They can be shipped in one box right? When I go to my feed store, what should I ask for. This site is so huge, its going to take me awhile to read everything I need to know. Red Grit. The tan stuff isn't any good? Thanks again. everyone. min


----------



## maryjane

I hope everything goes well!!


----------



## Reti

The boy has no name. I couldn't think of anything to fit him. 
A pigeon mix, if your feed store has it is fine. I give them the Dove Supreme food from the pet store and I mix it with green and yellow split peas, lentils, brown rice, barley, buckwheat, winter berries and rye berries.
For grit I use the Hi Cal grit from the pet store but the red I think is superior for pigeons.

I didn't know squirrels can have Down syndrome. Poor baby. He is lucky to have you as a mom to make his life comfortable.

Reti


----------



## screamingeagle

Mindy-

I live near DC, and my neighbor has two TAME pet pigeons that need a home because she decided she couldn't care for them anymore.

They are both VERY beautiful birds, and as I said, very tame. Plus she has a cage and some supplies. I could drive out at least an hour to you if needed. I'm not sure how far you are distance wise, but I drove to the PA Lancaster pigeon show in January, and that was 3.5 hrs.

Both birds are only a few months old.
Here's a link to the pics:
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u157/pigeonsforsuzanne/BIRDS FOR ADOPTION/

Noelle is the female (born right after CHristmas), and the mosaic is the male. They are currently being kept in a large wire dog kennel.

You can call or e-mail me: [email protected] 703-217-1223
I just need to know soon because I want them out of there since she's not really takign care of them too well, so I'm going to also post it to Craig's List.

Thanks!!

Suzanne Cook


----------



## Mindy

Suzanne, I really hate the word no, but its a little to far for me. We just started back to work, so the timing isn't good. Plus, we are probably 3 hours from lancaster if not more. Lets just say I've only been there once in 15 years. I have alot of pets, cats, dog, a starling, a cockatiel, chickens, a squirrel, so I don't do any traveling. If its more that hour away I usually don't do it. When I decided to help all the animals I have, I said, no more vacations, no overnight stays. My type of a vacation is staying at home with my animals. Also, 2 other people contacted me and there are 2 pigeons in turnsville, and 4 doves,in glassboro. I don't know if I'm ready for all them yet. I would like to start out with the 2 from reti and try it out for a week or so, then decide. I feel bad, and I hope and pray someone helps them. I couldn't bring myself to open the photobucket because it would break my heart. I can't watch animal planet either or at least not the animal cop shows, it makes me cry through the whole show, wondering who raised these people. I'm sorry and if I could I would. mindy


----------



## Dezirrae

I know just what mean Minday  I think you're going to be a great pigeon "Mom"... take it slow, get to know the two you have coming. Let them get comfortable with you. Then see if you're interested in getting more. Very smart (IMHO anyway)


----------



## maryjane

I think that is a very wise way to go about it, Mindy. It's better to start small and go from there with experience.  It is so hard to say no, but sometimes you have to. I know you'll love Reti's birds and hopefully in the future you will decide to have some more someday.


----------



## FloridaLuv

Very Smart... indeed. 

Can't wait to hear when their travel date is... I will be a nervous wreck until they get to you Mindy!!!! I try really hard not to worry about them... but just can't help it!  

and for you Reti... I know you will be sending a piece of your heart along with them... and I want you to know that my heart goes out to you. 
Its hard to say "see you later"...... BUT... you found a GREAT home for them and we all know that's what makes this; a VERY happy send off... (((hugs)))

Keep us ALL posted!!!!! Cuz....I'll be breaking out in hives if I gotta wait too long....lol....lol.......


----------



## Reti

Thank you Jenn.

I will ship them on Monday morning. I hope they will get there the next day.
They just finished raising a baby which I received from the center. They are great parents too. Very gentle and sweet.
Great little helpers to have around. 

Reti


----------



## Mindy

Reti, you just said they just finished raising a baby. What happened to the baby? If they still need to be together, you can send the baby also. They will all still get along when it grows up right? I know jenn, I can't wait. I'm getting excited, and nervous. Thank you jenn for making this happen also. And Reti, I can't thank you enough. min

Reti, you decide, you know best. If you need to send the baby, I'm fine with that if you don't, I'm fine with that. I just wanted to offer. Whats one more right!!!


----------



## Reti

Mindy said:


> Reti, you just said they just finished raising a baby. What happened to the baby? If they still need to be together, you can send the baby also. They will all still get along when it grows up right? I know jenn, I can't wait. I'm getting excited, and nervous. Thank you jenn for making this happen also. And Reti, I can't thank you enough. min
> 
> Reti, you decide, you know best. If you need to send the baby, I'm fine with that if you don't, I'm fine with that. I just wanted to offer. Whats one more right!!!



The baby was given to me, it fell out of the nest. Sunny and mate accepted it and raised it. Last week the baby started eating on his own, drinking and trying his flying skills, he is somewhat wild as I didn't handle him other than cleaning his nest daily (and giving him a few cuddles and kisses). I though he might be releasable together with four other babies when the time comes and I find someone who can make a soft release. 
You can have him if you want but soon the parents won't care for him anymore, as I said he is flying a little, eating and drinking. It's up to you.

Reti


----------



## Mindy

If he is releasable then maybe thats what should be done. I was just offering if the baby still needed them. min


----------



## Reti

He will need some training before being released as he was raised in my bird room since he was 2 days old.
Today he flew up my head begging for food but when I clean his quarters he will bite those big, scary hands hard. When I pick him up he is fine. 

I have five babies for release, so he won't be alone. Two still need to grow a bit, I hope the other three won't tame up in the meantime.

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv

Is today the official travel day???????? 

If so.... keep me posted.....I'll be anxious to hear of their safe arrival!!!!!


and for the little travelers: May God keep you safe on your journey home..... and wrap you in clouds to keep you safe along your travels!!! 

Let me know how it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reti

Yep, they left this morning. I was so heartbroken (and tired from working all night) that I started crying at the po.
I am sure they will have a great home with Mindy, otherwise I would have returned with them back home. 
They don't guarantee next day delivery anymore, but the lady said they should be at their destination in most 48 hours. 

Hope we have some great news from Mindy tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv

Many many many and MANY MORE {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}} to you Reti!... Oh makes my heart ache for you!......and YES they do indeed have a great forever home..... Bless your heart!..... 

AND.... IM WAITING FOR the news MINDY!!!!! AS soon as you get them settled ...LET US know!!!!! Im waiting on PINS and NEEDLES!


----------



## maryjane

I'm sure they will be just fine. They are obviously part of some bigger plan.  I hope they get there early!


----------



## Mindy

I'm hoping to get them tomorrow also. It just so happens my postal lady lives right down the street from me. I'm in the country and she is the closest house to me. So I went and talked to her tonight, and told her the tracking number and my cell number and covered all my bases, so they can get home to me as fast as they can. I hope they handle them like they would want there babies to be handled. I can't wait, went to the store and got everything, brown rice, split peas, barley, chick peas, but the chick peas seem kinda big. I know reti has been busy with her two full time jobs, one her job and the other her birds. Can anyone tell me what the piji's cannot eat? I really don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight. min


----------



## Dezirrae

Oh Mindy -- I am SOOOO excited for you  We'll all be on pins and needles waiting to hear they arrived safely! I'm sure they will. I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight either 

I'm not sure if this thread covers everything - but it's a pretty good start... http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-5047.html

If you have any doubts - best to just pop in here & ask 

My girls like a blend of brown rice, barley, some whole corn (plain popping corn), canary/finch food, safflower seed, and Kaytee's Dove Mix. Along with good hi-cal grit and oyster shells of course. But each pigeon seems to vary a little for what they like and should have. 

Sounds like you're all ready though for their arrival - so just enjoy them


----------



## Mindy

I already have corn that I give my chickens, and I already have oyster shells. I was suprised they need that, I thought it was for laying eggs. Thank you for the thread. I'll check it out. min

You guys will know when they arrive asap


----------



## Jay3

Mindy said:


> I already have corn that I give my chickens, and I already have oyster shells. I was suprised they need that, I thought it was for laying eggs. Thank you for the thread. I'll check it out. min
> 
> You guys will know when they arrive asap


I'm excited for you also. We'll be waiting to here about their arrival. Many of them prefer the popcorn to the larger corn, and the oyster shells is for calcium, which they need because they do lay eggs. They can become calcium deficient if they don't get it. Any bird that lays eggs needs it.


----------



## maryjane

How exciting! Just want to mention that they shouldn't have cracked corn, just whole corn. I know most chickens eat the cracked corn. There are differing opinions on this but it's probably better safe than sorry. Can't wait till tomorrow to hear!


----------



## Mindy

Well I was right, I couln't sleep. I only give my chicken the whole corn. The farmer near me gives it to me for free, in exchange for eggs, so thats what they get. But if they prefer popcorn corn then I'll get some of that. I have plenty of oyster shells, That should be provided in a separte bowl, right. God, I hope they come today, I need to get my beauty sleep. But, I'm sure the piji's didn't get a good night sleep either. min


----------



## Jay3

I hope they come today too! I know you'll keep us posted.


----------



## FloridaLuv

I'm so excited to hear of their arrival..... Min- sorry about not sleeping...... I did the same thing when I was waiting!.... Hard to do huh?? Put on an extra pot of coffee!!!!!! Coffee is my fix ALL..LOL...


----------



## Reti

I tried to track them at work and this morning and now, it just tells me they were processed from my po. Oh gosh, I hope they are alright.

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv

...That's all Jorneys PO tracking number said too when he was in route.. Darn PO! Update already!!! ...I'm sure there is nothing to worry about! Guess this is where patients come in and I STINK at this part!


----------



## Mindy

Well I called my post office, and it is such a small postoffice they don't even need the tracking number. They told me to call back after 2:00, so I waited until 2:30 and called and they said they weren't on the truck, the next truck in 6:00 am wed. So I will be calling at 6:05. They even gave me the phone number in the back so when I call at 6:05they will answer the phone. Which I thought was very nice of them. I just have a feeling they will be there tomorrow morning. So I will be picking them up at 6:05, I hope. If they aren't on the 6:00 am truck I have to wait until 2:00 but they are going to be on the am truck, positive thinking. Another sleepless night, but its worth it. 

Maybe someone should ship a small tape recorder so we could at least listen to what the birds listen to on there trip. Maybe I'll do that. Believe me, you guys will know the minute I get them. min


----------



## Jay3

Take some tylenol PM or something, or you'll never sleep. LOL.


----------



## maryjane

The suspense is killing me!!  You are SO LUCKY to have such a good PO near you. Dealing with mine was an absolute nightmare (wait, that's too good of a word) when I had birds shipped. They couldn't have cared less. At least we know yours will be safe and sound upon arrival!


----------



## Mindy

Well I'm going to go pick them up. The po even told me to go around back since they weren't open. I'll get back to ya, as soon as I can. Your right, the tylenol pm did work, but it was still restless. Tonight will be better. min


----------



## Mindy

They made it, and they are beautiful. Just put them in there new pen and gave them water, but they didn't drink yet. If only you can see the big smile on my face. Going to go give them food now. Its rainy here today, and we don't work in the rain so I get to stay home with them today. min


----------



## Reti

I am soooo thrilled they are finally home. My precious little babies.
I am glad too you get to stay home with them.
Don't worry, they will drink and eat. I think first they have to get themselves together

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

What wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Reti

Treesa, you're back

Reti


----------



## Ivor

Congratulation!!! When you find time please take a pic, we will like to see one pic from the babies...Thanks to everyone that made it possible.. 

Ivette


----------



## mr squeaks

*YEEE HAAAW!! GREAT NEWS, MINDY!!*

LOL, we weren't much more patient that you were, Mindy!

Look forward to updates and pictures!!

Shi


----------



## FloridaLuv

YAYYYYY!!!!!! Thats terriffic news.... I can NOT wait to SEE them at their new home... Not trying to put any pressure on ya... BUT PICTURES please!!!!! LOL 


Congrats... I am SO very happy for you ALL! WAY to GO!


----------



## TerriB

Congratulations on the safe arrival!!!!!

By the way, some chicken oyster shell is in largish pieces - the "crumbs" would be more suitable for pigeons.  Just have it available in a separate small bowl and they'll take what and when they need. In an earlier post, you asked about the tan mineral block - it seems to be more popular with the boys, but they don't go through it very fast. I offer that in addition to the red grit. Since mine are in a flight pen, I try to offer a variety of mineral choices. I know you will enjoy your new birds!!!


----------



## Jay3

TerriB is right about the size of the oyster shell. Some of it IS awfully big. I give the smaller pieces to my birds, and try to break up the rest of it with a hammer. And mine like the addition of a mineral block also. 

I'm so glad that they have arrived safely, and you're getting to spend time with them today. Enjoy!


----------



## maryjane

YAYYYY! How wonderful! I'm so glad they arrived safely and they let you pick them up even though they're closed. You should bring the PO some cookies or something lol.  Congratulations!


----------



## Mindy

I always give my postal lady her $20.00 limit for christmas, but you right I should take them cookies. 

Ivette, your story of your favorite bird, it starts with a "j" was one of the first stories I read when I first joined. I was crying while reading it. I'm assuming he hasn't come home, and I don't mean to bring up bad memories but was curious, and wanted to let you know that I read it and was one reason I wanted to adopt pigeons. When you said it slept with your mother, I couldn't believe it. I hope you have let another piji join your family. I know its sad when something happens to our pets, but all the happy memories, its so worth it. I also read the one when the bird got attacked by the hawk, it started with a "T" tootles maybe??(its sucks getting old, can't remember names anymore) but his bird was gone for 5 months and just showed up one day on his roof, his thread was something like 26 pages and it had such a happy ending, I love happy endings. Yours still may come home also. 

Okay, you guys mentioned an mineral block I just happened to do my shopping on sunday, was so excited that I couldn't wait until mon. to go to the feed store, so I went to walmart and got a box of gravel n grit it has a picture of a parrot on it. Is that good enough for now, or should I go to my feed store tomorrow and buy the red stuff? I will smash the oyster shells for the piji's, I have alot of that stuff, someone gave me a 50 pound container full, it doesn't get old, does it? Its dry and no moisture got in. I will have my husband work on the pictures, if he can't get them on this site, I know he can email them to someone and then one of you guys can do it, if you don't mind. He might be able to do it, he just put my avatar on starling talk a couple of weeks ago. If someone said you can have a million dollars if can post this picture, there is no way on god greens earth I could do it. Very sad I know. I was also wondering, do I have to cut there toenails? I have to cut my starlings beak and toenails. 

I was very surprised today, they didn't sleep all day. I let them go in there flight room for a couple of hours, I figured locked up in a box for 2 days, they needed to spread there wings. Plus they get to do that everyday usually alot longer but I wanted them to eat and drink alot today so I wanted them to be in there pen. I thought if they were free, they would stay perched up high and wouldn't eat. It was so funny, when one flew the other one was right behind him. I'll have him work on the pictures, I do have pictures of my starling and my squirrel I can email them to somebody, if you want to see them. Just send me you email address. I already sent them to reti last week. min


----------



## Mindy

I also noticed under my name, I was a squab, then a fledging, now I'm a young bird. Who changes that? just curious.


----------



## Reti

Mindy said:


> I also noticed under my name, I was a squab, then a fledging, now I'm a young bird. Who changes that? just curious.



That happens automatically depending on the number of posts you have.

Give them the grit you have now. I rarely give them red grit cause I have to order it online. Any grit that has calcium in it is ok for them. Then when you run out of the one you have you can get the red one.

Tooter's story is really amazing. He is very much loved by this group.

I am so glad they are adapting to their new home. Pijies are smart and they do know who loves them.


----------



## Mindy

He is on the perch and she is in her nest. Should I give her her eggs now? Thanks for telling me about the post, I thought that might be it, but wasn't for sure. Now I'm a young bird yeeepppeee. 

So when they say mineral block, thats the same thing? I just smashed some oyster shells, boy those are tough, but took a sledge hammer to them, that did the job. For you to know sunny parents and even grandparents, her family has been a part of your life for along time, I'm sure it was tough giving them up. But I'm glad you did, they are sweet. I like his little overbite. When i get more of them, I'll be able to tell him apart easily. He was cooing tonight? (is that what you call it?) min


----------



## Jay3

What eggs are you going to give her?


----------



## Mindy

Reti, included 2 eggs, so when she lays eggs, I can replace them and give her the fake ones. So I should wait until she lays them right? min


----------



## Jay3

Mindy said:


> Reti, included 2 eggs, so when she lays eggs, I can replace them and give her the fake ones. So I should wait until she lays them right? min


That was thoughtful of Reti. She thinks of everything. LOL. Yes. So that you don't end up with a lot of pigeons, when she has eggs, you replace them with the fake eggs. They should sit on them for the time they would normally sit on real ones. Eventually, they'll get tired of them, and ignore them. Then you can take them back to use again when she has more. If you just took her eggs, and didn't replace them with the fake ones, she would just have more right away. That's not good for her to keep having them right away like that.


----------



## Reti

Yeah, when she lays eggs switch the real with the fakes. If you give her now eggs she most likely won't sit on them.

I have her mother whom I received from one of our members from Ca a few years ago (when I had only 6 pigeons), that is how I know her story, she was an ooops baby. 
I think his overbite is cute, isn't it?

Reti


----------



## Jay3

I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures of them.


----------



## TAWhatley

Mindy,

I'm so glad the birds made it to you in fine shape. Congrats on being a new pigeon Mom! I'll look forward to pictures when you can and will look forward to your posts about your new feathered friends!

Terry


----------



## Ivor

Mindy said:


> I always give my postal lady her $20.00 limit for christmas, but you right I should take them cookies.
> 
> Ivette, your story of your favorite bird, it starts with a "j" was one of the first stories I read when I first joined. I was crying while reading it. I'm assuming he hasn't come home, and I don't mean to bring up bad memories but was curious, and wanted to let you know that I read it and was one reason I wanted to adopt pigeons. When you said it slept with your mother, I couldn't believe it. I hope you have let another piji join your family. I know its sad when something happens to our pets, but all the happy memories, its so worth it. I also read the one when the bird got attacked by the hawk, it started with a "T" tootles maybe??(its sucks getting old, can't remember names anymore) but his bird was gone for 5 months and just showed up one day on his roof, his thread was something like 26 pages and it had such a happy ending, I love happy endings. Yours still may come home also.
> 
> Okay, you guys mentioned an mineral block I just happened to do my shopping on sunday, was so excited that I couldn't wait until mon. to go to the feed store, so I went to walmart and got a box of gravel n grit it has a picture of a parrot on it. Is that good enough for now, or should I go to my feed store tomorrow and buy the red stuff? I will smash the oyster shells for the piji's, I have alot of that stuff, someone gave me a 50 pound container full, it doesn't get old, does it? Its dry and no moisture got in. I will have my husband work on the pictures, if he can't get them on this site, I know he can email them to someone and then one of you guys can do it, if you don't mind. He might be able to do it, he just put my avatar on starling talk a couple of weeks ago. If someone said you can have a million dollars if can post this picture, there is no way on god greens earth I could do it. Very sad I know. I was also wondering, do I have to cut there toenails? I have to cut my starlings beak and toenails.
> 
> I was very surprised today, they didn't sleep all day. I let them go in there flight room for a couple of hours, I figured locked up in a box for 2 days, they needed to spread there wings. Plus they get to do that everyday usually alot longer but I wanted them to eat and drink alot today so I wanted them to be in there pen. I thought if they were free, they would stay perched up high and wouldn't eat. It was so funny, when one flew the other one was right behind him. I'll have him work on the pictures, I do have pictures of my starling and my squirrel I can email them to somebody, if you want to see them. Just send me you email address. I already sent them to reti last week. min


Hi Mindy,

I'm glad my story made you want to adopt one of these little guys, Jorgito never came back home, and we assumed that was attacked by a hawk, and that is what happen when the flock that I was feeding was scare, it is hard not to cry, he is still in our hearts, we still avoid talking about him with my mother, she didn't touch a couple things that Jorgito used to play with it, and didn't want to move his little blanket eventually she did, I told her that we have to move on, we still find feather from him, and we save them, he used to bring things to my mom's bed, earrings, even a rosary that my mom keep it, he used to bring those thing in his little blanket for my mom, is hard not to remember all those good things that we had with him, and enjoy playing with my hair and giving me kisses, no, we don't have more pigeons at home, only the ones that I feed in my back yard, and a couple places, I keep my kids away, I know they are happy when I feed them, but we still have our heart broken, right now is time for healing, who knows what is going to happen in the future, but for now we have our memories with Jorgito, he is an angel now and I'm sure is with God.

I hope you really enjoy your new kids, they are lovely, and like to show the affection. You made my day Mindy and believe me, you put a smile in my face now, Jorgito will be happy that he inspire you to adopt more kids like him. 

Ivette


----------



## Mindy

I have pictures, ready. Emailed them to Reti. If she can't post them great, if she is to busy or can't, can I get someone's email address and send them to whoever and they could post. I'm terrible with the computer. sorry. 

Ivette, I think you should get another piji, you'll find out that he will bring just as much joy as jorgito. Let another piji get the love that your family has to offer. They deserve it and so do you. min


----------



## Reti

Here are the darlings. Mindy emailed me pics.
Thanks Mindy.


Reti


----------



## Ivor

They are so cute, thank you for the pics, I will probably do it some time but I need my own place Mindy, I had problems in the past when I had Jorgito,I don't own the house, I need to get my own place that way, nobody will say anything. 

Ivette


----------



## Reti

Here is another pic of the babies.

Reti


----------



## Jay3

Oh they look so cute up there. Scoping out their new diggs.


----------



## FloridaLuv

.........I am SO happy that they have found such a wonderful home.... They look happy Min-! Congrats to you!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Congradulations Mindy! Your new babies are beautiful!


----------



## Mindy

I'm really happy also, This was a group effort, and I want to thank everyone. They took there first bath yesterday, I was so proud. I will continue to post pictures. I named the boy Mr. P. when I put them in there pen after free flight, he struts around hooping and hollering. They are extremely messy. I noticed that some people use the chick feeders. I might try them, but since I have chickens what food they spread around I have been gathering up and giving it to my chicken, so they have enjoyed the treat. min


----------



## Jay3

I'm so glad they're doing well. Bet they enjoyed the bath. Messy........................yes! LOL. But lovable!


----------



## Mindy

Well she already laid eggs. I'm so glad Reti gave me some fake ones. Just got 2 baby starling at about 5 days old. Couldn't handle 2 sets of babies. Gave them a wooden box that says jessica's rabbit hutch that I got at a yard sale thats all enclosed and they love it. I look at the pair and wish my marriage was like there's. My husband would never sit on eggs for me. min


----------



## Jay3

Won't that confuse them? They'll think your name is Jessica, and that they are rabbits?
You never know about your husband though. Sometimes they will surprise you!


----------

